# hello all, some advice needed



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello all, im 23, and have been changing my body for a while now. this time last year i was a 19 stone lump. i am now 15 and a lot fitter than bafore.

however. i am going for a fitness test for the army soon and need some help. i have 8 weeks, to tone up, get stronger, and loose fat. i am currently running 6 miles everyother morning, and my present job requires me to row all day. but that stops soon and i have 8 weeks off. what supplements should i take to allow my to achieve this, fat loss, definition gain and strength gain. i have my own weight set as well(up to 80kg)

i know im just taking and not really giving anything back but your advice would be really helpfull. thank you.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Protein powder

Creatine

ECA stack

Good oils like evening primrose, flax, cod liver

Glucosamine for joints

Good multivitamin

If you invest in all of these you will probably get your results, in conjunction with a good diet

Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

What on earth do you do mate that requires you to row all day?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Squatty said:


> What on earth do you do mate that requires you to row all day?


  maybe hes a viking?


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

haha, i work on a river in spain that gives historical tours, i row a boat of 24 tourists all day, sometimes 13 trips a day. its about 8 ks of rowing a day, its pretty tough but good training.

being a viking would be somewhat amusing, something for the cv eh.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

Awesome cheers for the advice, any protein powder in particular.

as for my diet i eat a lot of protien, i try not to ever eat carbs!! is that wise! i found that thats helped me loose a load of fat.

thanks man


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

keegan said:


> haha, i work on a river in spain that gives historical tours, i row a boat of 24 tourists all day, sometimes 13 trips a day. its about 8 ks of rowing a day, its pretty tough but good training.
> 
> being a viking would be somewhat amusing, something for the cv eh.


Does anyone remember the programme "What's My Line" - this would be a fantastic job to have on; the panel would never get it in a month of Sundays.

Are you the only rower in the boat at the time or are there a team of you? What happens when the Lardbucket family get in en-masse. I can't imagine rowing 24 tourists along the river - your strength and stamina must be awesome


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

just me, one set of rollocks, one set of oars, up stream can be tough. i had a group of french guys the other day, they were bloody huge, that was a mission!!

stamina has improved massively, but i have found that my arms have got smaller but tighter! my upper arms are now down to 16 inches diameter, from 17 and half.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi mate,

just a little bit of advice. I used to be PTi in the army and so long as you can do 15-20 decent dips and chins and run a mile and half in under 11-12 mins you will be fine !

good luck...and what you joining?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

hey, guys update time.

so far ive lost over half a stone in weight(fat) a couple of inches off my waist, but ive got bigger in the arm department allready, they are up to 17 inches now, but, how do i improve my definition or cutness!!

any clues,

cheers peteko!


----------

